# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Culturing Dendrobaena.newb abvice

## Samuel Little

I ordered 6 tubs of Dendrobaena earthworms theres a good 15-20 in each tub from a live food site originally just because my baby pacman frog gets through a fair few of them, i had a spare 2l plastic tub style viv i just emptyed each tub in just because it was easier to keep them there .But now i'v started to like the idea to try and breed them, i would like as much  advice on keeping and breeding these guys as you have please. i have as i said them in a 2l plastic tub(is that enough) its full just over halfway of eco earth,the room its in is about 17c and i put some dried egg shell down deep and spred about and cucumber peel about 15cm down in the corner, yesterday when i went to remove some for feeding a few of them were side on rubbing thats breeding is it not?.

----------

